# Chicken broth in brine?



## macboogie (May 25, 2013)

It just seems like this would help bring the chicken flavor through a little bit but the standard brine's i've seen use just water as the liquid source. i understand the osmosis requires the salt and broth is high in sodium so maybe a 1:1 broth water solution and add less salt. Has anyone tried this? just wondering if i'm heading down a dead end before i dip a bird experimenting.


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2013)

Go for it..... anything you add to the brine, or use for a marinade / brine will enhance the flavor......  we have used stock to brine turkey.... it's good...


----------

